
User Interfaces: How Not to Design a Microwave - jordansmithnz
http://jordansmith.io/ui-design-principles/
======
michalc
Good post: although maybe missing a bit on testing? If the manufacturers got a
just few people to try to heat up some bolognese, they would probably soon
have discovered their UI needs a of tweaking.

